# Fluval Fx5



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

Is a Fluval FX5 too much flow for a 55gallon aquarium (48 x 12½ x 21)? The output of the FX5 will have a Coralife 36W Turbotwist before re-entering the aquarium. I will be putting in live plants with a fully automatic CO2 system and a 3" rhom.

My main concern is that I don't want my rhom spinning around in circles because of too much flow. haha.

Thanks,

Aldous


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is a Fluval FX5 too much flow for a 55gallon aquarium (48 x 12½ x 21)? The output of the FX5 will have a Coralife 36W Turbotwist before re-entering the aquarium. I will be putting in live plants with a fully automatic CO2 system and a 3" rhom.
> 
> ...


I think it should be fine. A 55 isn't that small of a tank so the flow should disperse pretty quick. Just keep the output mid way down the tank and face it up then near the substrate their will be significantly less flow. You can also add driftwood/ rocks to add dead spots.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It will be fine the FX5 will only have a few hundred GPH of flow anyway


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

love the filter, i have 3 but the outflow is kinda weak


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

assclown said:


> love the filter, i have 3 but the outflow is kinda weak


yeah the outflow was weak for mine until i took out the foam filters.. then i just packed it with more bio filtration.. now my fx5 is a beast! haha.. i use a foam prefilter on my intake to catch any debris then i just rinse it once a week if it builds up too much.. it's alot easier than opening the fx5 and trying to rinse the foam filters.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^^good idea.......


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^^^good idea.......


x2.....thanks buddy


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh and when replacing the foam filters, i suggest putting the new bio media in a media bag so they wont fall all over the place.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I have my Fx5 with ONLY bio also.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I love what you did with the filter. I use a wet dry but if I had a canister that is the same way I would set it up especially the UV. I use a 57W Aqua UV on the output of my return pump.

I have a bunch of AC110's that handle the duty on other tanks and I cut the bottom foam brick in 1/2 then stuff them with Effi in media bags.

I have do have 2 quick tips that I use for filter maintenance to offer.

First I like to take the media bags out of the filter and give them a good shaking out submerged in a bucket of tank water. It gets any debris that gets past the prefilter, and keeps them from getting gunked up. The water flows thru them better and it distributes the bacteria.

When it comes time to change media I do it a little at a time and blend it with the old. It ensures that the new media is instantly colonized and the bio chamber stays alive. Also use good quality bags. They last forever and keep media well contained.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow I can't beleive iv'e never thought of running only bio in my FX5's!

Not a bad idea..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought my Fluval 405 on my 55 and a 304 on my 29!!!
FX5 is sick for a SOLO fish!!!

I think its good to have so when you upgrade you can just move it without any issues.

I have an AC 500 or whatever the # is on my 55 as well.

Good idea on the Bio only....cut out a piece of the foam on the intake isn't a bad idea if you can hide it and don't have much in there to clog it like Moss.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i think thats the new wave for canisters...going to set up my xp3
that way and buy more bio for my fx5's

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

I am gnna use my fluval for mechanical, chemical and attach a fluidized bed on the out for the bio. Powerhead for current.


----------

